# Greetings from Seattle



## Meyer (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi all -- I stumbled on this board today while trying to shop for new speakers. I'm a musician that does sound work on the side and I also run an open mic. I've been going through another gear acquisition phase and hopefully this is the right place to ask a few questions. Maybe I can help answer a few every now and again as well.


----------



## DaveySimps (Oct 1, 2011)

Welcome Meyer! Glad you found us. Let us know how we can help you. I hope you enjoy your time here on CB.

~Dave


----------



## mstaylor (Oct 1, 2011)

Ask away, there are some excellent guys here that help you with gear acquisition and how to run it when you get it.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 2, 2011)

Welcome to CB! Our Pacific Northwest group is growing bigger all the time. Let me know if you need any local advice!


----------



## chausman (Oct 2, 2011)

gafftaper said:


> Our Pacific Northwest group is growing bigger all the time.


 
How many members do we have in the Pacific Northwest anyway?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zmb (Oct 2, 2011)

Should we get our own group?


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 3, 2011)

As far as "regulars" on the site there's you two, Van, JChenault, and myself. There are several others who come and go from time to time as well as a couple of new members. There are also several people up in the Vancouver B.C. area.


----------



## chausman (Oct 3, 2011)

gafftaper said:


> As far as "regulars" on the site there's you two, Van, JChenault, and myself. There are several others who come and go from time to time as well as a couple of new members. There are also several people up in the Vancouver B.C. area.


 
And ZMB. So four. 

EDIT: Actually, five. FMEng is fairly regular.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## emac (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm also in Seattle. I am a regular reader just not a regular poster


----------



## Meyer (Oct 3, 2011)

Truly an international site. If you'd like to drop by and talk sound, I'll be running an open mic at the Golden Steer in Kent ( Home ) this coming Sunday, October 9, from 5pm to roughly 9pm. 

Its a great group of musicians, plus some budding talent, plus good food and drink.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 4, 2011)

Alright everyone it's time for us to have our own group. Please join the new Pacific Northwest CB Crew. Be sure to post in the discussion of where you live and work.


----------



## Meyer (Oct 5, 2011)

gafftaper said:


> Alright everyone it's time for us to have our own group. Please join the new Pacific Northwest CB Crew. Be sure to post in the discussion of where you live and work.



So how do you join the group?


----------



## chausman (Oct 5, 2011)

Meyer said:


> So how do you join the group?


 
Click the link, and there should be a Join button somewhere. Or, you can go to the community button near the top where it says forum, and click Groups. From there the Pacific Northwest group should be the top. Click join, and then accept it. 

Then...(long process huh...) you can post in the discussion about where you are from. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Meyer (Oct 5, 2011)

chausman said:


> Click the link, and there should be a Join button somewhere. Or, you can go to the community button near the top where it says forum, and click Groups. From there the Pacific Northwest group should be the top. Click join, and then accept it.
> 
> Then...(long process huh...) you can post in the discussion about where you are from.
> 
> ...


 
Yaha. Found it in the upper right-hand corner under 'group tools'. Thanks.


----------

